# Review Modern Arnis Seminar in Cologne, Germany



## Dieter (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,


I have recently taught a Modern Anris seminar for a Ju-Jutsu association. 
It went well and below you can read a review. 

If you want to see a group picture from the seminar, please click here:

http://www.abanico.de/Gruppenfoto.jpg


This review is taken form the german Ju-Jutsu Federation, chapter Northrhein Westphalia.



Regards



Dieter Knüttel


_New participation record in Cologne

_ _Dieter Knüttel rocks the house_

_The first highlight this year took place at the 13th of January in Cologne._
_Dieter Knüttel (7. Dan Modern Arnis) was invited to teach some aspects of Hubud and give insights about how to train empty hand selfdefense against knifeattack. _
_Sensational 167 participants ranking from beginner to 7th Dan Ju-Jutsu attended, to get instruction and inspiration from the Modern Arnis chiefinstructor of the DAV. _

_&#8222;I cannot remember any event, that had more participants in this hall, and there were many events already. This is exeprional&#8220;, commented Michael Maas, the organizer of the seminar enthusiasicly._
_Dieter Knüttel himself seemed also happy about the participation and after a few wamr words of welcome, the training started right away._

_In the beginning, the topic was Hubud. From correct execution to distractions, to followeups like locks, takedowns and traps, he showed many variations of this dynamic drill._
_He also explained, that this is form of training to teach coordination, techique and other attributes, but that despite of that, good hubud does not necessarily mean, that you are good in selfdefense already. _


_Topic of the second lesson was knifedefense, single tapping. _

_Demanding from the aspect of coordination, this was a very different way, to enter the topic of knifedefense for most of the Ju-Jutsu practitioners._
_All the better, that Dieter taught very precise and gave a lot of material regarding distractions and followups in this drill, which he demonstrated and explained in detail._

_It was important to him to point out, that the best defende against knife is, not to be there, when a knife is drawn.  The risk of getting injured in a knife encounter is extremly high and also intensive training does not really reduce this danger even if the attacker is not an &#8220;experienced knife fighter&#8221;._

_After 4 hours, the seminar was over. Eventhough, some might have gotten some bruises from the knifetraining, is was surely a great experience for most of the participants. _
_Dieter Knüttel taught in a very relaxed manner, was extremly entertaining and took through his jokes care, that there was no tension between the training partners, but that everybody enjoyed the training in this seminar up to the very last minute. _

_Thank you very much for this awesome seminar._


_Text and pictures from_

_Stefan Korte_
_Consultant for public relations _
_Nordrhein-Westfälischer Ju-Jutsu-Verband e.V._


----------

